# Reemplazo de relay por otro componente



## ares (Sep 22, 2009)

Buenas Gente, soy nuevo en el foro y necesito ayuda, el tema es el siguiente:
Tengo un Relay de 12vdc que en normal cerrado deja pasar una señal desde la entrada directamente a la salida. Una vez activado el relay la señal de entrada pasa por una resistencia puesta en serie y de ahi a la salida. El tema es que no quiero usar mas relay,¿ Hay algun componente que reemplace un relay? Lei por ahi que podria usar un optoacoplador (tengo muchos 4n25) pero no entendi bien como usarlo. Si alguien me puede ayudar, me haria un grandisimo favor. Gracias. (Adjunto una imagen por si no me explique bien, repito que soy nuevo en el foro)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 22, 2009)

optoacopladores o transistores trabajando en corte y saturacion.

si tienes una señal en uso, y otra para el control, te conviene el optoacoplador...

como su nombre lo indica acopla opticamente y de esa forma no hay posibilidad de que pasen tensiones no deseadas. es simplemente 1 diodo y un fototransistor.

el diodo lo enciendes con la señal de control, y entre el colector y emisor del fototransistor conectas tu señal en serie.
la base del fototransistor se alimenta de la luz del diodo...por ende solo tiene 4 pines un optoacoplador: anodo y catodo del diodo, y, colector y emisor del transistor.


----------



## ares (Sep 23, 2009)

O sea que puedo usar el 4n25?? con cuanto voltaje comando el catodo y el anodo? la señal de entrada son 12v 1a, no quema el 4n25? conecto la entrada al emisor y la salida al colector o al reves? (Muchas preguntas? recontra repito que no conozco mucho el tema) Gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 23, 2009)

Ares: cuanta corriente manejas entre IN y OUT en ambas posiciones del relay ?. Salu2.


----------



## ares (Sep 23, 2009)

Mira. Creo que son 1 o 2 amperes, No lo medi. Te explico: El circuito es el de un emulador de inyectores para autos a INYECCION ELECTRONICA con GNC (GAS NATURAL COMPRIMIDO). La ECU del auto manda señal al los inyector de nafta (in), pasa por el emulador, sale del emulador (out), de ahi al inyector y vuelve a la ECU. Cuando el auto funciona a  Nafta el relay esta en normal cerrado, asi que pasa la señal directamente al inyector. Cuando lo paso a gnc, activo el relay y la señal pasa por una resistencia en serie con el inyector, de esa manera le "miente" a la ECU "haciendole creer" que esta inyectando nafta, cuando en realidad el auto esta funcionando a GNC. Me explico? Lo que yo quiero hacer es NO USAR MAS UN RELAY, usar otro componente. Gracias de ante mano por las respuestas.


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 24, 2009)

ares: Si es 1-2A no te sirve el 4N25 ya que solo conduce unos 150 mA maximo (mira:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/motorola/4N26.pdf). 

Tu explicacion se entiende pero si el sistema con relay te funciona, por qué quieres cambiarlo ?. Salu2


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 24, 2009)

tecnogirl dijo:


> ares: Si es 1-2A no te sirve el 4N25 ya que solo conduce unos 150 mA maximo (mira:
> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/motorola/4N26.pdf).
> 
> Tu explicacion se entiende pero si el sistema con relay te funciona, por qué quieres cambiarlo ?. Salu2



+1, si el sistema funciona por que lo quieres cambiar?

Lo comento por que en un sistema automotriz usualmente las espigas de corriente son muy altas y si no se toman las debidas precauciones para eliminarlas pueden dañar los semiconductores, es por eso que creo que un relevador es lo mas adecuado para tu aplicacion


----------



## ares (Sep 29, 2009)

ok, ya entendi, si no existe otra cosa, me quedo con el relay, GRACIAS!!!


----------



## fraxisco (Sep 29, 2009)

hola a todos.
yo tambien estoy buscado algun componente para remplazar el relay .pero nececito que al aplicarle una señal se sature completamente y se corte completamente como los scr pero los scr se quedan en su laugar asta cortar la alimentacion existe algun componente como un scr pero que se debuelva a su lugar original. a y que controle 300v existe eso


----------



## javierrbo (Nov 10, 2009)

claro que existe otra cosa ademas del relay
necesitamos saber el voltaje, ampers que manejas


----------



## saenleo (Mar 5, 2011)

hola amigo yo tambien tengo un problema similar, tengo una logica en un pic micro, y un transistor como interruptor cuando hay una corriente en la base me coloca un 0, y este  0  conecta a un pin del radio que tiene 5v, el funcionamiento  es que el pin recibe  un 0 logico y el ptt el radio para transmitir, el problema es 
que cuando pongo el 0 el micro controlador se enloca y el pin me conmuta entre 0 y 1, para poder hacer esto sin problema coloque un relay y al energizar la bobina se une la tierra o 0 con ese pin y funciona, lo que pasa es que el relay es de contacto y se desgasta y q es como lento al activarse,por favor con q lo puedo remplazar gracias


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

saenleo dijo:


> hola amigo yo tambien tengo un problema similar, tengo una logica en un pic micro, y un transistor como interruptor cuando hay una corriente en la base me coloca un 0, y este  0  conecta a un pin del radio que tiene 5v, el funcionamiento  es que el pin recibe  un 0 logico y el ptt el radio para transmitir, el problema es
> que cuando pongo el 0 el micro controlador se enloca y el pin me conmuta entre 0 y 1, para poder hacer esto sin problema coloque un relay y al energizar la bobina se une la tierra o 0 con ese pin y funciona, lo que pasa es que el relay es de contacto y se desgasta y q es como lento al activarse,por favor con q lo puedo remplazar gracias


Porque no subis un esquema, porque no se entiende muy bien, si conectas el transistor sin resistencia entre el pin del puerto del micro es decir direco a la base, cuando el tansistor conduce al estar el emisor puesto a masa, automtimcamente, la base pasa a uno 07V lo cual es como un corto para el puene la tensión baja y apenas baja unos pocos milivolt el transistors e apaga, conduce y el siclo se repite...
Nunca se conectan las bases a los puetos de los micros en forma directa, tiene que haber una resistencia calculada para que permita conducir al transistor pero que no sobre pase la corriente del puerto del micro


----------

